# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Khởi My tình tứ bên "người yêu" mới

## kenhgamemobi

Xuất hiện với tư cách khách mời song ca trong album cùng anh chàng Huy Thông - học trò mới của Music Box, Khởi My vẫn giữ nguyên nét trẻ trung, nhí nhảnh quen thuộc của mình dù ở bất cứ đâu.

Được biết, ca khúc mà Khởi My cùng thể hiện với Huy Thông có tên “Một Lần Nữa”, do nhạc sĩ Đỗ Đình Phúc sáng tác, ngoài ra cả hai cũng sánh đôi trong video clip của bài hát này. Với chất lượng kỹ thuật HD và loạt hình ảnh rất bắt mắt, cả hai hứa hẹn sẽ tạo nên một câu chuyện tình vô cùng cảm động.Nghe ca khúc noi nho day voi.

Chia sẻ về sự kết hợp với Khởi My, Huy Thông cho biết: “Thông và Khởi My biết nhau gần hai năm qua lớp học thanh nhạc của thầy Đỗ Đình Phúc. Khi đang có ý tưởng thực hiện single đầu tay này, Thông có trao đổi với thầy Phúc cũng là người biên tập cho single, về việc hát song ca thì thầy đã viết riêng ca khúc “Một Lần Nữa” đo ni đóng giày cho giọng hát của Thông và My. Thầy còn nhận xét Thông và Khởi My có chất giọng hợp nhau và ngoại hình cũng vậy nên thầy quyết định mời Khởi My song ca trong album này cùng Thông.” Những hình ảnh được sử dụng trong single lần này được tuyển chọn từ hơn 200 tấm hình do chàng ca sĩ Takej Minh Huy cùng DonP thực hiện.Tin tức ca sỹ bao thy.

Vào ngày 20/1/2011 vừa qua, DVD single đầu tay của ca sĩ Huy Thông đã được ra mắt với tên gọi chủ đề - “Một Lần Nữa”, gồm 2 ca khúc của nhạc sĩ Đỗ Đình Phúc sáng tác.Tin tức ca sỹ khoi my.

Một số hình ảnh Khởi My sánh bước cùng chàng ca sĩ trẻ Huy Thông:


<div style="text-align: center">

<div style="text-align: center">

<div style="text-align: center">
​</div></div></div>

----------

